# Water on my floorboards?



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2007)

When I rains I get water on my floorboards (passenger side greater than drivers side). I have a 95 GTI, no rust. It is not the heater core, and I don't notice anything from my sunroof. Does anyone know where this is coming from/have suggestions to stop this??


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Water on my floorboards? ([email protected])*

sunroof drains are plugged, or the drains at the bottom of the windshield between the fire wall and the windshield are plugged. Look for an accumulation of leaves in the area at the base of the windshield when you open the hood. Use a garden hose and make sure that water drains out of that area when it runs in. If not, that's where your leak is... 
With a gallon jug of water, gently pour water along the sunroof seal with the sunroof closed. (like I said GENTLY, so as to simulate a significantly long rain, not a 20 second down pour!) After you've poured about 1/4 of the gallon, stop and open the two front doors, You should have water draining out of both the sunroof drains.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Water on my floorboards? (where_2)*

or check your pans to see if there rusted out. i got a 95 gti and thats my problem i found out is the pans are rotted


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Water on my floorboards? ([email protected])*

In San Diego, I doubt his pan has any rot. So Cal is home of the dry climate. I spent 12 days there recently, it didn't even look like it was going to rain for ANY of those days. In So Fla, I get rain once a week, usually 1" or 2" minimum...
I saw some real old VWs in So Cal...


----------



## VRboosterseat (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Water on my floorboards? (where_2)*

do you have any passengers with blader problems if so pm me i think i know the problem














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







id check windsheld


----------

